# all emotional disorders group free and nationwide



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

http://www.dbsalliance.org/site/PageServer?pagename=home


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

The one I went to was for any kind of emotional disorder. It was not limited to depression and bipolar.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ah, I still didn't say what I meant and the thought hit me after I was well away from the computer. It's not just for emotional disorders, but any psychiatric issue, including schizoprenia which I don't think is an emotional disorder. It's much more broad-based than the title of the group.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Neptunus said:


> Thanks for posting this!


Oh you're welcome


----------

